# And 8 Months Later...we're Outbackers!



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

It's hard to believe that what started out as a 2" stack of different floor plans and brochures in the summer of 2005, has FINALLY culminated in the purchase of a brand-spanking new Outback 26RS. Like numerous others before us, our quest was pretty much over the first time we set foot inside an Outback. The light interior, the cabinets, the layout - it is just different from everything else we looked at. We have alot to learn, and I've spent alot of time on Outbackers.com reading (not posting much) - so we know what to look for during our PDI next weekend. I'd really like to thank everyone on Outbackers.com for all of the great information - I'll bet their are alot of "lurkers" like us who benefit from your posts, and hopefully we can add something when we get some time in our new toy!

Now, about that flat-panel TV mod...


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Congrats, congrats, congrats. Another 26 RS has found a home.

Randy


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Whew, that was CLOSE! We were afraid you were gonna go with one of those Fleetwood thingamajigs! (_Just kidding!_) Glad to have you with us!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

You'll love your new Outback!









Congrats and welcome~


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Scrib on choosen the 26RS
You will enjoy it.









Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats on your new TT, I think you picked a great model action

Now don't forget satellite with you LCD mod









Bill.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

congrats and welcome!!













































scott


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Where will you take it for your inagural voyage? Maybe we'll make it a NorCal mini rally!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

WHOO-HOO!! Welcome and congratulations on your purchase!! May you and it have a long and happy relationship!!








Darlene action


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Excellent choice! Outbacks are just more cheery inside than anything else. As we've learned over that last 9 months or so, much to most of the info found here is applicable to any brand TT - and no matter the brand, many maintenance issues, and of course, the TV's are the same.

Slug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

scrib action

*:congrats on the new 26rs *









was your dealer ALPINE







the reason i ask is i wished we had bought from them.

we need to get a nor cal rally going.























darrel


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Scrib,

Welcome to the site and congratulatioins on the new Outback. sunny I know you will enjoy it. Post often, and happy camping!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way to go scrib. Congrats


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Scrib,

Way to go, Man!







It's about time.









Congrats on your new Outback and enjoy, enjoy, enjoy. sunny

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback.
















You and your family are going to LOVE it. Post some pictures of your first trip.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

drobe5150 said:


> scrib action
> 
> *:congrats on the new 26rs *
> 
> ...


Yes, we live just down the street from them - they seem like a really good dealer. They didn't try to pull any punches with my Durango, showed me a 24' Zeppelin and the 21RS , and said "...that's about all you want to tow with that Durango." I didn't let-on that I already knew our limitations, so that impressed me. Then they hooked me up with a guy at the Ford dealer across the street, and honored an old show-price on the 26RS. Sometimes it pays to look under the cushions


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the purchase of your Outback and the knowledge to know a good TT when you see it. Post often and share your experiences.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Scrib said:


> drobe5150 said:
> 
> 
> > scrib action
> ...


scrib action

do you have a shakedown trip planned yet, we might be coming down that way the 17th, 18th and 19th, depending if our trailer is back from the dealer. we're thinking of checking out the garlic farm rvpark in gilroy

darrel


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations. You're a better man than I Gunga Din. I don't think I could have waited 8 months. Enjoy the Outbakc. Spring's a-comin.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah - kinda looking around for a close place to do the shakedown now, so that's probaby as good as any. I just got back from Camping World - oh dear.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congrats on the new Outback, Roy and Lisa! Whoo Hoo!!!*









You will have a great time with it. And we hope to meet you out on the road with it some day!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Scrib said:


> Yeah - kinda looking around for a close place to do the shakedown now, so that's probaby as good as any. I just got back from Camping World - oh dear.
> [snapback]87678[/snapback]​


ah, your new favorite store







since it's so close to you, you're in trouble now.

darrel


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Congrats Scrib, not only nice to see another 26rs'er but from San Jose too...
Did I hear RALLY?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!























Congrats
















Thor


----------

